# Modifier 76 W/g0393



## ASH527 (Oct 11, 2008)

Can Anyone Give Me Insight On If They Bill Mod 76 With Temporary Codes And With Vascular Procedures Or What Circumstances You May Use This Modifier.
Thanks For Any Suggestions


----------



## lavanyamohan (Oct 11, 2008)

SHOGAN said:


> Can Anyone Give Me Insight On If They Bill Mod 76 With Temporary Codes And With Vascular Procedures Or What Circumstances You May Use This Modifier.
> Thanks For Any Suggestions



Hi,
Mostly, 78 modifier is used with temporary codes and 79 modifier in vascular procedures- 
76 modifier come with radiology procedures for repeat kidney profiles, if bladder function is not good, etc.- rarely accompany an E/M visit for wound debridement, if it took too long for the patient to co-operate,indeed.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 13, 2008)

*Huh?*



lavanyamohan said:


> Hi,
> Mostly, 78 modifier is used with temporary codes and 79 modifier in vascular procedures-
> 76 modifier come with radiology procedures for repeat kidney profiles, if bladder function is not good, etc.- rarely accompany an E/M visit for wound debridement, if it took too long for the patient to co-operate,indeed.



Lavanya,
I'm not sure where you got these "guidelines."

*Mod 76* - repeat procedure by same physician; if you are repeating the *same CPT code *on the same date of service, *or *within the global period for surgical procedures, you append this modifier. 

*Mod 78* - Unplanned return to OR, same physician, for related procedure.  Here you have some sort of complication during the global period of the first surgery that requires a return to the operating room for a "related" procedure.  But note, the procedure you are now going to the OR for was *unplanned.* 

*Mod 79* - Unrelated procedure or service, same physician, during post op period.   Here you have an unrelated procedure performed during the global post-op period of an earlier surgery, and performed by the same physician.   E.g. patient requires fracture treatment of left ulna.  And 2 weeks later (still in global period for first procedure), requires a laceration repair to the right leg. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## hawkinsj (Nov 20, 2008)

*Hawkinsj*

If my hosptialist attempts a central line fails due to incorrect positioning tries again and gets it in place correclty, would it be appropriate to bill for two lines with the modifier 76? I am not sure how much time lapse there might have been between the two procedures or if that matters.  Thanks!


----------

